# Opening day success



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Let's try that again...


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats, great job!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done gunner! I'm jealous


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice gunner.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I saw your post on Facebook and sent you a message!! Hell of an opening morning bull! Congrats.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweet! Nice job.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When's the cook out for the forum?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Super jealous! Way to go!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats man, way to get it done!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

congrats on the great bull!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Great job.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Well done! Great bull!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice bull! Zion ?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Nice bull! Zion ?


Yep Zion.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bowdacious said:


> I saw your post on Facebook and sent you a message!! Hell of an opening morning bull! Congrats.


I got your message, Bowdacious. I just ended up skull capping this one. If my brother can get the big bull we have in our area we might have to give you a ring.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> When's the cook out for the forum?


I'm totally down for a forum cookout as long as I don't have to cook lol. I would provide the meat, though! I think there needs to be a hotline number for a forum pack out. :shock:


----------

